# Nikkor 50mm f/1.8 Close-Up Photography



## akazoly (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi,
I have a Nikkor 50mm f/1.8 lens. It has a minimal focus distance of 0.45m.
Is there a way to reduce the minimal focus distance a bit?


I'm not interested in Auto focus (I always use the 50mm f/1.8 lens on manual focus - Nikon D3100. It is convenient for me.)
I don't want to lose metering and aperture information.
I would like to take photos of flowers and fill the frame (macro 1:1 not needed).

Any suggestion, please? My budget is limited. 
What do you think about this one ? http://www.kenkoglobal.com/pro1d-ac_close-up.html  It reduces the sharpness or lens quality ?

Thanks!


----------



## Dao (Dec 1, 2010)

I think an extension tube or close-up diopter (Canon 500D) should work.

Do you have another lens?  If yes, you can reverse your 50mm lens and put it in front of the other lens (or use reverse lens mount or something like that).

Or just reverse the lens
Reverse Mounting Your Prime Lenses for Affordable Macro Photography


----------



## rainking (Dec 1, 2010)

I reverse mounted my nikon 50mm 1.8. It has an aperture ring which is great because it lets you open the lens up since you loose all the brains of the camera. You have to shot in manual mode and use focus by moving the camera closer or further. Here are some examples.


----------



## slate mike (Dec 1, 2010)

You can find all sorts of tubes on ebay that will let you shorten your focusing distance. The Nikon PK-13,OK-12, PK-11, and all sorts of other brands. Some of which transmit info to the camera and some that do not. The ones that don't start at about $10. The ones that do start at about $45. Good luck! Mike


----------

